# Neue Grafikkarte - läuft WoW damit besser?



## Asta.La.Vista (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
da es bei mir in WoW immer wieder laggt, und die Framerate extrem schlecht ist, will ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen. Welche weiß ich schon: Eine Radeon HD 4850, entweder von MSI oder Sapphire. Nur die Frage: Läuft damit WoW wirklich besser?

Informationen zu meinem System:
RAM: 1GB
Prozessor: AMD Semptron 3400+ 1,8Ghz
Motherboard: http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec....-V&class=mb
Grafikkarte: Onboard (VIA Chrome9 HC IGP) 64MB
Festplattenspeicher: 80GB
Betriebssystem: Windows XP

Habe mir den PC vor 2 Jahren gekauft, und war eigentlich nur gedacht um damit zu arbeiten, bzw. Videos schauen und im Internet zu surfen. Für das reicht er vollkommen aus, nur leider ist spielen damit unmöglich.

Habe in WoW durchschnittlich 10-15fps, in Hauptstädten (Orgrimmar) nur 5fps, und in Dalaran sogar nur 1fps. Da ich so nicht mehr länger spielen will, möchte ich mir eben eine ordentliche Grafikkarte zulegen. Nur hoffe ich auch, dass das auch einen deutlichen Leistungsschub beim spielen bringt. So wäre ich mit 30-40fps normal, 20fps in Hauptstädten und 15fps in Dalaran vollkommen zufrieden. Denkt ihr, das ist mit meinem System möglich?

Wie gesagt, möchte mir folgende Grafikkarte zulegen:
http://geizhals.at/a406223.html oder http://geizhals.at/a400818.html

Freue mich über jede Antwort bzw. Tipp!

Lg
Asta.La.Vista


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Juni 2009)

Könnten wir evtl dein Netzteil erfahren ?

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber der Ansicht,dass man lieber die HD4770 neben sollte ^^


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Nur durch die Grafikkarte wirst du wenn überhaupt eine kleine verbesserung spüren , du solltest über ein Komplettupdate nachdenken..

Mainboard , CPU , RAM , Graka müssten ausgetauscht werden..

Hättest Geld zur verfügung? Wenn ja , wieviel?_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. Juni 2009)

Dein Cpu würde die Grafikkarte limitieren. Ob das einbauen möglich ist kommt auf den Pc an. Ich nehme mal an der ist von Medion (Aldi)? Wenn ja könnte es Probleme beim Aufrüsten geben. 
Zu den Grafikkarten die du gepostet hast: Sapphire hat einen grauenhaften Ruf, ich selbst hatte noch nichts von denen, aber man hört immer wieder das sie sehr schlecht sind. MSI ist da schon besser. Eine andere Alternative wäre auch noch einen HD 4770 nur die ist Momentan nicht lieferbar bietet ist aber billiger und Energiesparender.

Eine andere Option wäre der 450 Euro PC aus dem Sticky, mit dem kannst du WOW auf max. Details spielen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

Ich denke nicht das du dann auf max details gute frameraten bekommst, ein pc ist immer nur so gut wie das schlechteste verbaute teil, das gilt zumindest für prozessor grafikkarte und arbeitsspeicher, für wow brauchst du, wenn du auf hoch mit hohen frameraten spielen möchtest, 2gbram , einen dual core prozessor, und eine gute grafikkarte.




painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Mainboard , CPU , RAM , Graka müssten ausgetauscht werden..
> _


ich schätze sein netzteil wäre dann auch dran, auch wenners nicht gepostet hat schätze ich das es zu schwach sein wird


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Simmt , das vergess ich immer.._


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (8. Juni 2009)

danke schonmal für alle antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also netzteil hab ich überhaupt keine ahnung welches ich drinnen hab^^
also geld hab ich nicht viel zur verfügung, ich geh noch in die schule, d.h. meine eltern müssten mir alles kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der pc ist gekauft aus dem internet, wie gesagt, vor 2 jahren eben.

also auf max. details brauch ich nicht spielen, mir reichen auch die niedrigsten -
wichtig ist, dass es nicht ruckelt und das eben die framerate besser wird.

jetzt die frage: ist es möglich wow ruckelfrei (auf meinem system) mit einer radeon hd 4850 zu spielen, auf minimalsten einstellungen?
also fps sollten, wie gesagt, folgendermaßen aussehen:
- in questgebieten (auch nordend) ca. 30-40fps
- hauptstädte (orgrimmar, unterstadt, sturmwind,..) ca. 20fps
- dalaraan ca. 10-15fps
- instanzen ca. 20-30 fps

das reicht mir vollkommen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




achja, was ich vergessen hatte zu sagen: ich hatte auf niedrigsten einstellungen so wenig fps, nicht auf max. einstellungen =D


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juni 2009)

Vergiss die HD4850, nimm lieber die HD4770.

Warum?

-gleich stark
-billiger
-braucht weniger Strom
-leiser

Nachteile? Keine!

Die HD4770 ist der Nachfolger/Ablöser der HD4850 und schon für ~80&#8364; zu haben.
Passen würde sie, die Leistungssteigerung zur Onboard-Karte wäre immens. Trotzdem - dein Prozessor ist leider sehr langsam und wird die Karte irre limitieren, außerdem wäre 1GB Ram mehr doch fein.

Hab eben bei Hardwareversand geschaut.

1GB Ram und die HD4770 würden zusammen ~115&#8364; kosten, etwas billiger als eine HD4850 und bringt definitv mehr Leistung. Meiner Ansicht nach die optimalste, wenn auch nicht die optimale Lösung für das kleine Geld.

Lobenswert ist, wie du deinen Thread gestaltet hast Endlich mal jemand, der wirklich alle benötigten Infos liefert, klasse!


Edit:

Hab gedacht, du hast noch DDR1, eben nochmal geschaut, ist schon DDR2, daher wirds nochmal deutlich günstiger.

HD4770
1GB Arbeitsspeicher

Das wären 95&#8364; für eine erhebliche Mehrleistung. Ich möchte es aber nochmal erwähnen: Spiele werden bedeutend besser laufen, trotzdem könntest du aus der Grafikkarte mit entsprechendem Prozessor deutlich mehr Leistung herausholen, die wird nicht annähernd ihre Leistung entfalten können. 

Zu überlegen wäre hier eine HD4670, was nochmal Geld sparen würde. Damit wärst du auf jeden Fall gut bedient, selbst diese Grafikkarte kannst du Prozessor-bedingt nicht komplett auslasten.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. Juni 2009)

Asta.La.Vista schrieb:


> jetzt die frage: ist es möglich wow ruckelfrei (auf meinem system) mit einer radeon hd 4850 zu spielen, auf minimalsten einstellungen?
> also fps sollten, wie gesagt, folgendermaßen aussehen:
> - in questgebieten (auch nordend) ca. 30-40fps
> - hauptstädte (orgrimmar, unterstadt, sturmwind,..) ca. 20fps
> ...


Das könnte sehr eng werden. Sollte es nicht reichen kannst du aber später immer noch aufrüsten.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (8. Juni 2009)

hallo,
danke mal für die antwort! wenn das so ist, werde ich die hd4770 kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok danke für die tipps, könntest du mir vielleicht noch die links zu den artikeln auf hardwareversand.de schicken?
finde das 1gb prozessor-upgrade nämlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also vom geld her wird das schon irgendwie gehn, muss meine eltern nur irgendwie dazu überreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
asta.la.vista

edit:
achso, du hast deinen thread editiert, danke für die links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also soll ich jetzt diese graka kaufen:
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2ViF0MoeDED...1&agid=1004

mit dem hier?
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4VO191LFUV1...71&agid=399

inwiefern würde dass einen leistungsschub bringen? wieviel fps kann ich auf niedrigsten einstellungen erwarten?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juni 2009)

Hab nochmal was für dich, was wirklich am sinnvollsten wäre. Damit hast du wieder genug Leistung für eine ganze Weile. Links die du wolltest hab ich vorhin schon editiert, vielleicht hast das übersehen

Also, hier mein Vorschlag:

AMD Kuma 7750+ 50€
MSI K9N Neo2 F 42€
HD4670 57€
2GB Value Ram Kingston 24€

-Insgesammt: 173,88€

Trotz etwas schwächerer Grafikkarte wirst du hiermit die mit Abstand größte Leistungssteigerung haben. Damit bist du dann so richtig flott unterwegs und auch für zukünftiges Aufrüsten gewappnet. Natürlich kannst du auch die HD4670 durch die HD4770 ersetzen.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (8. Juni 2009)

hmm.. soviel geld hab ich aber sicher nicht zur verfügung.
könnte ich auch einen prozessor upgrade machen und eine relativ gute graka für max. 100&#8364;?
wenn ja, was wäre die beste lösung dafür?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juni 2009)

die, die ich oben aufgeschrieben habe.

Das Problem ist, dass dein Prozessor schon so ziemlich der Beste für deinen Sockel ist (welcher vollkommen veraltet ist und garnix taugt, das geht leider recht schnell), das heißt, bei einem neuen Prozessor kommst du um ein neues Board nicht herum, außerdem willst du dann sicher auch mehr Ram, da wäre dein Alter zu langsam, also muss der auch neu her. Grafikkarte willst du auch, und schon wären wir bei den oberen Teilen. Von der Preis/Leistung wirst du diese Teile nicht überbieten können.

Red doch mal mit deinen Eltern oder zeig ihnen diesen Thread. Ich fasse also nochmal eben zusammen, dass es auch "nicht versierte" verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufrüsten der Grafikkarte macht nur mäßig Sinn, da der Rest zu lahm ist. Wenn, dann nur mit zusätzlichem Arbeitsspeicher. Wirklich sinnvoll für das Geld: naja, eher nicht. Leistungssteigerung ist aber definitv gegeben, und das nicht zu knapp (bei Grafikkarte UND Ram)
Am meisten Sinn machen die oben genannten Teile für 170&#8364;. Damit bremst sich nichts gegenseitig aus, die Teile sind aufeinander abgestimmt und harmonieren gut miteinander, und du hast genügend Leistung für die nächsten Jahre. Es ist zwar im unteren Preissegment, trotzdem qualitativ top, nur eben nicht so leistungsfähig wie teurere PCs. Preis/Leistung: Nicht zu übertreffen. Außerdem sehr gut für späteres, günstiges Aufrüsten.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (8. Juni 2009)

ok danke dir!
ich werd mal mit meinen eltern reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur jetzt ne frage: wie bau ich die teile ein?!
gibts da ne anleitung dazu?

lg
asta.la.vista


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juni 2009)

Im Internet findest du Anleitungen mit Bildern. Außerdem ist bei der CPU eine Anleitung dabei, als auch beim Mainboard. Wenn man sich da ein paar Berichte im Internet reinzieht, vorsichtig ist und die Anleitungen genau liest, dann kann da nichts schief gehen.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juni 2009)

Alle Steckplätze sind genormt. Du kannst (ich gehe davon aus, dass du keine Gewalt oder Werkzeuge wie eine Flex anwendest) nichts in einen falschen Steckplatz stecken. Alles vollkommen Idiotensicher wenn man mit ein wenig Verstand an die Sache geht. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit ein bischen Eigeninitiative einen PC komplett ohne Vorkenntnise ohne größere Hindernisse zusammenbauen kann. Größte Schwierigkeit dürften hierbei die beiden LEDs für Power/HDD und die Power-/Resetbuttons darstellen. Das ist aber in jedem Mainboardhandbuch erklärt.

Der einzige Fehler, der wirklich zu Inkompatibilitäten führen kann, ist ein Fehlkauf. Wenn die Zusammenstellung nicht passt, passts auch später nicht. Die oben erwähnten Teile passen aber zu 100%, dafür würde ich meine Hand ins Feuer legen.

Eigentlich ist das ganze ein "Steck-Spiel". DDR2 muss in ein DDR2-Sockel, AM2+ CPU muss in einen AM2+ Sockel, PCIe-Karte muss in einen PCIe-Sockel und so weiter. 
Wie gesagt, man kann alles ohne Gewalt zusammenbauen. Wenn man zB versucht, einen AGP-Karte in einen PCIe-Slot zu stecken, wird man schnell merken, dass es nicht passt. Und kaputt geht dabei auch nichts, wenn man nicht drückt wie ein Ochse.


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. Juni 2009)

wir wissen nu immernoch net welches netzteil er hat, wenn er nu nur ein 300 watt netzteil hat, dann läuft es nacher net und das wär natürlich kagge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum pc zusammenbauen, wenn man bei youtube sucht, gibt es sogar toutorial videos, bin im moment bei meiner mutter (mit 300kbs internet, nitma dsl) also hab ich grad keine lust zu suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann aber morgen das video posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (9. Juni 2009)

hallo,
also das zusammenbauen wird schonmal kein problem darstellen. ich glaub mein vater hat auch ne kleine ahnung wie das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 puhh, also netzteil hab ich auch kein plan^^
hab mir das programm everest home edition downgeloadet, allerdings nur eine netztwerkkarte gefunden?!
VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter - heißt die netzwerkkarte, kein plan ob das dasselbe ist.
wenn nicht, wie kann ich rausfinden welches netzteil ich hab?
und wenn mein pc auch ein schlechtes netzteil hat, wieviel kostet ein neues?

achja, und angenommen ich würde jetzt die 4 teile in meinem pc haben - mit wieviel fps kann ich bei wow auf niedrigsten einstellungen rechnen?

lg
daniel


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2009)

_So ~50€ solltest dafür einplanen..

Hm , mit HIGH (wieso eigentlich low?) solltest du ~ +50-60 FPS haben.. Dalaran natürlich ausgeschlossen.. _


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juni 2009)

Asta.La.Vista schrieb:


> hallo,
> also das zusammenbauen wird schonmal kein problem darstellen. ich glaub mein vater hat auch ne kleine ahnung wie das geht
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso schraubst du nicht einfach auf und liest es am Netzteil ab?


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (9. Juni 2009)

ok, werde ich mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (9. Juni 2009)

so, habs aufgeschraubt, hab ein 400W Netzteil, reicht das aus?

lg
daniel


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2009)

_Firma? Wenn NoName dann nicht wirklich.. 

Sonst könnte es grade so klappen _


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (9. Juni 2009)

firma heißt codegen^^


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2009)

_Okay , dann nicht.. _


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (9. Juni 2009)

hmm..verdammt^^
ist ein netzteil sooo wichtig?


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juni 2009)

Hört sich nach Zahnpaste an. Werd mal ein bisschen genauer, mit deinen Angaben. Wieviel Ampere liegen auf der 12V-Schiene an?

Ja, ist es. Da hängen schließlich sämtliche Komponenten dran. Und zu deren Lebensdauer kann ein stabiles Netzteil deutlich beitragen.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juni 2009)

Mit der HD4670 und dem 7750+ Kuma reicht jedes 400W Netzteil, egal ob Noname oder Marke. Die Kiste verbraucht dann vielleicht 200W, wenn überhaupt.

Mit dem Rechner kannst du dann jedes erhältliche Spiel zumindest auf Mittel flüssig spielen, sogar High wird bei den meisten gehen.

Codegen ist eher...naja...Mist. Wenn du sicher gehen willst, kauf für 50&#8364; noch ein Netzteil, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte das ohne Probleme gehen. Ich hatte immerhin einen arg übertakteten E2200 und eine HD4830 an einem 350W LC Power laufen, was auch Mist war, und es ging ohne Probleme. Netzteil war aber am Limit, daher wurde es getauscht. Die Hardware verbraucht aber nochmal einiges mehr als die vorgeschlagene.

Edit: Ja, Netzteil ist sehr wichtig. Bei mir merk ich es an der Stromrechnung, ansonsten gehts natürlich um die Gesundheit deines PCs.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (9. Juni 2009)

puhh.. ich kenn mich da nicht aus.
da steht.. +12V = 16A

edit:
naja ich bezahl die stromrechnung ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also wenn das so ist, brauch ich ein netzteil nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wenns um die lebensdauer meiner komponenten geht.. ach mist, nochmal 50&#8364; mehr xD
wären wir bei 220&#8364; oder? wie soll ich das meinen eltern verklickern^^..


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juni 2009)

na also, das reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juni 2009)

Jo, hört sich gut an. Für dein Vorhaben wird das reichen.

Edit: Du bist kurzsichtig! Im Endeffekt zahlst du sie schon, denn das Geld deiner Eltern wird irgendwann mal deines sein. Je weniger sie brauchen, um so mehr können sie zur Seite legen, einfache Rechnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (9. Juni 2009)

sehr nice, glück gehabt^^
jetzt muss ich dass nur noch meinen eltern klar machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also danke wirklich an alle die mir geholfen haben.. ansonsten hätt ich mir eine grafikkarte um 100€ gekauft und gehofft dass damit flüssiges spielen geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mich wohl ein bisschen getäuscht.

sollt ich noch ne frage haben melde ich mich wieder. hier wird einem ja wirklich super geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke nochmals!

lg
daniel


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juni 2009)

du kannst auch folgendes machen: Kauf die Hardware, also CPU, Ram, Mainboard und Grafikkarte, und einige Wochen/Monate später dann ein Netzteil. Netzteile sind im Preis eigentlich recht stabil.

Lebensdauer, naja. Gute Markennetzteile haben eben sehr geringe Spannungsschwankungen und meist ordentlich Ampere auf einer oder gar mehreren 12V-Schienen. Deins wird wahrscheinlich auf der 3V/5V-Schiene stark sein, das ist bei alten NTs die Regel. Durch die verschiedenen Schienen und die große Stromstärke kann oft ein Markennetzteil mit 500W Komponenten versorgen, wo ein 650W Noname den Geist aufgibt. 
Außerdem haben teure Netzteile bessere und/oder mehr Sicherungen für alles mögliche. Wenn dir die Hardware lieb und teuer ist, würde ich irgendwann noch in ein gutes NT investieren, es ist aber nicht so, dass eins wie deins die Lebensdauer auf wenige Monate/Jahre schrumpfen lässt.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (9. Juni 2009)

ok, kann ich ja machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (9. Juni 2009)

jetzt hab ich noch eine frage. meine eltern kaufen mir die teile um 170&#8364; *sehr happy bin*

dieses teil, welches mir asoriel empfohlen hat, ist erst in einer woche oder so lieferbar:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1Vh-NGBWwF5...27&agid=409

gibt es ein ähnliches, genauso gutes um denselben preis? (=25&#8364
will nichts falsch machen (also irgendeines kaufen), deswegen frag ich hier lieber nach.
hätte dieses auf hardwareversand.de gefunden, nur passt das auch dazu?
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1Vh-NGBWwF5...60&agid=409

sollte doch sein, nur hab ich eben kein plan davon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
daniel

EDIT:
dasselbe gilt für die grafikkarte, welche extra für mich bestellt werden muss:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1Vh-NGBWwF5...14&agid=717

diese muss nämlich erst für mich bestellt werden, das kann ja schon eine zeit dauern.
gibt es da auch ein ähnliches produkt?

entschuldigt meine fragen, nur will echt nichts falsch machen, und ich denke mal ihr kennt euch da viel besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juni 2009)

STEINIGT MICH!

Der Corsair-Ram den du ausgesucht hast, ist unverschämt günstig, schaut gut aus, bleibt kühl (wobei ich bei 667er einen Heatspreader für Schwachsinn halte) und passt! Klar kannst du den nehmen, der ist top!


So als Hinweiß: Ich glaub, ich hab bei der HD4670 die Karte von MSI genommen. Kann sein, dass die Sapphire günstiger ist, da ist aber der Lüfter lauter.

Also wirds jetzt der 7750+ Kuma, 2GB Corsair, das K9N Neo2F und die MSI HD4670?

Hab eben nochmal nach Ram geschaut. Nimm lieber den hier: Klick. Der ist auch günstig, aber vor allem hast du deutlich mehr Luft beim Übertakten und er ist nochmal ne ganze Ecke schneller. Beim anderen bekommst du die CPU nicht hoch, weil der Ram dicht macht, beim 800er hast genug Luft. Teuren 1066er brauchst nur bei dicken Übertaktungen.


Edit: Hier kannst mal lesen: Klick


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (9. Juni 2009)

also, nochmal alles zusammengefasst:

2048MB DDR2 23,38
AMD Athlon64 X2 7750+ 50,23&#8364;
MSI K9N Neo-F V2 42,21&#8364;
Sapphire HD4670 512MB 59,10&#8364;

= 174,92&#8364;

ich glaub das passt so, oder?
was mir grad aufgefallen ist: nach österreich kostet der versand 17&#8364;, also insgesamt kostet dann alles gut 190&#8364;. =)
hab die sapphire jetzt ausgewählt, weil die lieferzeit bei der msi 1woche+ betragen könnte, solang will ich nicht warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (9. Juni 2009)

Asta.La.Vista schrieb:


> also, nochmal alles zusammengefasst:
> 
> 2048MB DDR2 23,38
> AMD Athlon64 X2 7750+ 50,23€
> ...


Naja Sapphire ist nicht umbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei. Wenn du noch 20 Euro drauf legen kannst nimm eine von His.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (9. Juni 2009)

und wie siehts mit der aus?
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2Vq5PTLLtAN...1&agid=1004
ist auch eine hd4670, nur mit 1gb ddr3 speicher und von club3d.
kostet 64,71&#8364;


----------



## Niranda (10. Juni 2009)

lol... als wenn er sich da ein Quad-Graka-System zusammenbastelt... xD

Ich mag euch.. Klos und Asoriel =D
Nira^^


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (10. Juni 2009)

versteh ich jetzt nicht^^
kann ich jetzt diese graka verwenden, ja oder?
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2Vq5PTLLtAN...1&agid=1004

und noch eine frage: wenn ich das motherboard austausche, muss ich dann windows xp neu installieren?
hab gehört dass das nötig ist, und hab kein bock alle programme (zb wow = 15gb) neu rauf zu tun..^^


----------



## EspCap (10. Juni 2009)

Der Link lädt bei mir leider irgendwie nicht, aber da dein Board ja PCIe wird das schon passen.
Und ja, wenn man das MB wechselt sollte man schon neu installieren... Theoretisch reicht es auch wenn du einfach die alten Chipsettreiber runterwirfst und die neuen installierst, aber meistens läuft es dann trotzdem noch nicht optimal. Hast du alles auf einer Partition? Wenn nicht, muss du ja nur die XP-Partition formatieren, ansonsten am besten WoW etc. auf einer externen Festplatte oder über LAN auf einem anderen Rechner sichern.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (10. Juni 2009)

ok, externe festplatte hab ich, muss es halt da rauf tun.
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
daniel


----------



## Hans Würstchen (10. Juni 2009)

Ja, du kannst die von Club 3d verwenden.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habs nichtmehr im Kopf, aber arg teurer dürfte die 1GB Version nicht sein. Ich sags dir aber gleich: Es bringt nix. Bei Spielen, die wirklich mehr Grafikspeicher brauchen, ist der PC eh zu langsam. Aber selbst Crysis kannst du mit 512MB ohne Probleme spielen.

Ansonsten passt auf das Mainboard jede PCIe-Grafikkarte drauf, bei deinem NT würde ich aber keine Karte kaufen, die größer ist als die HD4830.

Windows neu installieren ist ratsam aber keine Pflicht. Es wird aber ziemlich bescheiden laufen, daher empfehle ich es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (10. Juni 2009)

achso, aber wäre es jetzt schlechter wenn ich die 
hd4670 1gb von club 3d kaufe als wenn ich mir eine
hd4670 512mb von sapphire?

bzw., welche von den beiden ist besser?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2009)

Eine 4670 mit 1GB brauchst du nicht. Sofern beide nicht in etwa gleich viel kosten, wäre es Geldverschwendung. Es gibt nur wenige Spiele, die von mehr als 512 MB profitieren und diese Spiele konntest du in den entsprechend hohen Einstellungen mit einer 4670 eh nicht spielen.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (10. Juni 2009)

irgendwer hat ja gesagt, sapphire wäre nicht so gut, deswegen habe ich überlegt ob ich mir eine von club3d kaufen soll. oder gibts da eh keinen unterschied?

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2Vq5PTLLtAN...1&agid=1004 - club3d
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2Vq5PTLLtAN...46&agid=717 - sapphire


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



Asoriel schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass die Sapphire günstiger ist, da ist aber der Lüfter lauter.




Sapphire = Böse! (laut und warm) Zahl da lieber ein paar Euro mehr und nimm eine andere.

Die Club3D Karte hat einen niedrigeren Speichertakt (die 1GB-Version) und ist somit bei einem Speicherbedarf <512MB langsamer. Bei allem darüber aber schneller. Aber wie gesagt: Bei Spielen, die mehr brauchen, ist eh der ganze PC zu langsam.
Sollte es das Budget zulassen, würde ich die HIS HD4670 Turbo für 76&#8364; oder die normale HIS HD4670 für 71&#8364; kaufen. Ansonsten die MSI mit 512MB Speicher.

Bei der 512MB Version taktet der Ram mit 1000Mhz, bei der 1GB Version nur mit 850Mhz und weniger.

Edit: Ich war n bischen zu langsam. Die Club3D ist top, die kannst du nehmen. Die dürfte leiser und kühler sein, als der Sapphire-Mist.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (10. Juni 2009)

ok, dann passt das ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
daniel


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

kannst dich ja mal melden, wie gut/schnell die Kiste läuft wenn sie fertig ist.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (10. Juni 2009)

jop werd ich machen^^
denke mal dass dauert ne woche oder so bis alles da ist.

danke nochmal für alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - habt mir echt geholfen, fettes lob =)

lg
daniel


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

na, dafür ist ein Forum ja da Gut, dass du nachgefragt hast. Nicht nur, dass eine HD4850 nichtmehr die beste Wahl ist, sondern sie hätte auch nicht mit dem Rest des Systems harmoniert. 
Wenn die Teile ankommen, wirst du bei dem Umstieg über die schiere Leistung verblüfft sein


Sollte dir die Leistung irgendwann nichtmehr genug sein, kannst du die CPU ganz einfach übertakten. Die Black Edition hat einen offenen Multi, einfacher Übertakten geht nicht. Kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du Tipps dazu brauchst.


----------



## Gomel (10. Juni 2009)

Achja,zwecks Übertaktung,kennst du dich auch mit Am3 Cpu´s aus?^^


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

na, da ist das Ganze auch nicht großartig anders. Aber du hast deine CPU ja schon auf knapp 4Ghz laufen. Kannst aber gerne fragen, wenn du was spezielles wissen magst, da sind PMs vielleicht besser geeignet als ein anderer Thread, außer im Plauderthread.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (10. Juni 2009)

also mit übertakten kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs noch nie gemacht, weil ich es nicht für nötig gehalten habe^^


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2009)

Du kannst damit halt viel Geld sparen. Irgendeine billige CPU kaufen und dann takten. Einen Kumpel von mir habe ich vor längerer Zeit mal einen PC mit 6600 Quad gebaut und ihn auch gleich auf 3,4 Ghz übertaktet. Das Ding rennt heute noch wie die Hölle und genügt immer noch allen Anforderungen voll und ganz. Auch anspruchvollste Spiele wie GTA4 laufen immer noch butterweich. Das Ding kann er wahrscheinlich noch 2 Jahre locker behalten. 

Mein 9550 Quad läuft auch mit 3,4 Ghz. Für einen 9770 extreme mit 3,2 Ghz hat man mal an die 1000 Euro bezahlt. Ich für meinen 250 Euro und er ist schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann also schon sehr viel Geld sparen und kaputt gemacht habe ich bisher keinen einzigen. 

Gut, für ein hochwichtiges Produktivsystem würde ich auch davon absehen, aber meine Kisten daheim werden prinzipiell immer getaktet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

richtig, bei mir auch. Ich möchte mal auf meinen kleinen E2200 hinweißen. Standarttakt: 2,2Ghz, der läuft bei 0,07V mehr Spannung (1,39 statt 1,32) auf 3Ghz absolut stabil, bei ein bischen fortgeschrittenerem OC mit erhöhen der SB/NB-Spannung und sonstigen Anpassungen sogar bis 3,6 bei 1,425V. Weiter hab ich ihn noch nicht getrieben. Das ganze brachte im synthetischen Benchmark aber einen riesen Sprung auf über 10.000 Punkte im 06er bei nicht gerade starkem System.

Und der QX9770 kostet aktuell 1.329€ bei Alternate, also mehr, als der Core i7 975 XE. 

Übertakten ist eine feine Sache, aber man sollte sich ein wenig damit auskennen oder zumindest gut in die Materie einlesen, sonst ist man nur gefrustet, weil es nicht stabil läuft oder im schlimmsten Fall sogar was kaputt geht. Daher entweder fragen oder üben.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (10. Juni 2009)

achso, man kann aber auch grafikkarten übertakten, oder?
gibt es fürs übertakten spezielle programme oder tutorials?
speziell jetzt für meinen prozessor "Athlon64 X2 7750+" und meine Grafikkarte "HD 4670"?

kenn mich da eben überhaupt nicht aus, wäre über antworten dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (10. Juni 2009)

Naja,Grafikkarten übertakten würd ich lassen da es kaum einen Unterschied bringt und die Garantie futsch sein kann,bei CPU´s sieht das anders aus,da gibt es sogar welche die ihre Cpu auf über 110% übertaktet haben.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (10. Juni 2009)

achso, und wie funktioniert das übertakten des cpu's?
gibt es dafür software oder so?

lg
daniel


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

Die Software dafür ist das Binary Input/Output System, also dein BIOS. 

Am besten mal dashier durchlesen, das sollte die meisten Fragen klären: Klick


----------



## Wagga (10. Juni 2009)

Lass es lieber mit der Grakaübertaktung bringt nichts und reduziert die Lebensdauer.
Bei CPUs hat man viel mehr Spielraum und kann viel besser übetakten.

Das geht am besten über das BIOS es gibt aber auch Tools z.B.: von Asus.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

ET6 von Gigabyte ist auch nicht schlecht, trotzdem übertakte ich nur im Bios.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (10. Juni 2009)

da wären wir schon beim ersten punkt: meine kühlung.
keine ahnung, ob die ausreicht? hab einen normalen lüfter in meinem pc?!

lg
daniel


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

na, wenn du den PC daheim hast, wirst du so schnell nicht übertakten müssen/wollen. Die Leistung reicht für den Anfang vollkommen aus.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (10. Juni 2009)

achso, ok, schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

du kannst dich ja einlesen und dich heranwagen, aber ich sags dir gleich: Du hast ein billiges Mainboard ausgesucht, das ist nicht gerade ideal zum übertakten. Ein wenig geht sicher, aber sehr viel sicher nicht.

Bei Problemen weißt du ja, wo du fragen musst


----------



## Niranda (11. Juni 2009)

wenn man nicht wirklich ahnung davon hat, sollte man das sowieso lassen ^.^

Jag mal 100Watt durch eine 10Watt Glühbirne. =)
Nira ;D


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (13. Juni 2009)

so.. die 4 teile wurden gestern abend bereits bestellt, jetzt heißt es nur noch warten bis sie da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich denke mal am mittwoch - spätestens freitag sollten die teile da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt hab ich aber noch ein paar fragen:
- muss ich die alten treiber von prozessor, grafikkarte und eventuell mainboard deinstallieren bevor ich die neuen teile einbaue?
- wenn ich die neuen teile dann eingebaut habe, startet windows xp normal oder muss ich das ganze system sofort mit der cd neu installieren? (mainboard, cpu, grafikkarte & ram wurden ausgetauscht)

das wärs mal fürs erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab im internet nichts passendes dazu gefunden, bzw. bin mir nicht sicher wie man's machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
daniel


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

Na, ich denk, dass die schon früher kommen. Falls du per Nachnahme/Onlinebanking bezahlst, kommt es vielleicht sogar Montag schon. Bei normaler Überweisung kanns schon n bischen dauern.


Prinzipiell kannst du die neuen Teile einbauen und starten, Windows sollte booten und auch laufen. Dann kannst du natürlich die ganzen neuen Treiber installieren und damit spielen/arbeiten/was auch immer, empfehlen würde ich dir das aber nicht.

Mein Tipp: Teile einbauen, Teile (CPU/Ram/Graka) testen (Prime95, MemTest, Benchmark) und hoffen. Wenn alle Teile heile sind, sollte es mit den passenden Treiber keine Probleme geben. Allerdings wird besonders der Benchmark wahrscheinlich recht schlecht ausfallen.

Man _kann_ das zum laufen bekommen, wirklich sauber allerdings nicht. Daher würde ich die Teile auf Schäden überprüfen und dann Windows neu aufsetzen. Dann läuft auch alles sauber und flott.


----------



## EspCap (13. Juni 2009)

Generell solltest du Windows komplett neu installieren wenn man wichtige Komponenten auswechselt, erst recht wenn so ziemlich der ganze Rechner neu ist. Nur alte Treiber deinstallieren und neue drauf geht zwar theoretisch, ist aber umständlich und selbst wenn du alle findest : nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation wird alles deutlich besser laufen, daher rate ich dir auch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (13. Juni 2009)

naja, mein vater zahlt das über vorkasse (also überweisung).
heißt: am montag in der früh einzahlen, dienstag ist es dann überwiesen.
dienstag schicken sie es weg, und nach wien sollte das dann ungefähr 1-2 tage dauern.
also ich tippe auf donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wie siehts jetzt mit den alten treibern aus, muss ich die zuerst deinstallieren,
werden die "überschrieben" oder ist das sowieso egal ob die noch drauf sind, wenn ich das system mit neuer cpu, graka, ram, mainb teste?

danach werd ich windows xp neu installieren - zwar keine lust drauf, 45min lang zu warten, aber was solls^^

lg
daniel


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

ja zu erst deinstallieren dann pc aus machen neue Grafik karte rein dann neuer treiber Drauf wolla Fertig.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

Stimmt nicht Stress05, so macht man das nicht.


Treiber sollte man meiner Meinung nach immer sauber deinstallieren. Sicher, es ist nur zum Funktionstest, trotzdem muss man nicht unnötige Risiken eventueller Komplikationen eingehen.

Daher: Abgesicherter Modus, Treiber deinstallieren, DriverCleaner laufen lassen und dann erst die Teile einbauen. Hochfahren und die Treiber wieder installieren. 

Benötigt werden Mainboard- und Grafiktreiber. Zum Test sollten die mitgelieferten genügen, wenn frisch formatiert ist aber die aktuellen von der Hersteller-Homepage verwenden.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (13. Juni 2009)

ok danke, dann weiß ich ja bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht Stress05, so macht man das nicht.
> 
> 
> Treiber sollte man meiner Meinung nach immer sauber deinstallieren. Sicher, es ist nur zum Funktionstest, trotzdem muss man nicht unnötige Risiken eventueller Komplikationen eingehen.
> ...


Ich weiss nicht was du hast? ich manches seit Jahren so und hatte noch nie Probleme


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

natürlich, es funktioniert, aber wirklich sauber ist die Methode nicht.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

hallo,
ich habe heute die neuen teile in der früh bekommen.
habe den pc gestartet, die alten treiber deinstalliert und wieder heruntergefahren.
danach die neuen teile eingebaut.
was mir aufgefallen ist ist, dass ich keinen vga-anschluss für meinen 17" monitor am mainboard habe. (am alten war ein anschluss..)
"zum glück" gab es bei der grafikkarte 2 ausgänge, an einem habe ich einen adapter (der bei der graka dabei war) angeschlossen, und daran das kabel von meinem monitor angeschlossen.

soweit, so gut.
der pc startet ganz normal, aber!... ich bekomme kein bild. grund: kein signal vorhanden.

habe jetzt wieder die alten teile eingebaut, damit ich ein bild bekomme.
warum ich keines bekomme, ist mir aber unklar.

ich habe das mainboard festgeschraubt, alle stecker und kabel rein gesteckt.
prozessor drauf getan, und die grafikkarte am pci-e slot reingesteckt.
von der grafikkarte gibt es eben 2 ausgänge, an einem davon habe ich einen adapter
der dabei war reingesteckt und daran eben mein monitor-kabel.

keine ahnung warum es nicht funktioniert :/ habe alles gemacht wie es mir vorgeschrieben wurde..

vielleicht kann ja jmd helfen..

lg
daniel

EDIT: an irgendwelchen kabeln kann es, meiner meinung nach, nicht liegen.
es muss was mit der grafikkarte zu tun haben. ansonsten ist alles richtig eingesteckt, ganz sicher..

achja, vielleicht braucht ihr ja noch die daten zum pc..

prozessor: 7850+ AMD2 Dual Core
grafikkarte: Powercolor 4670 512 MB
ram: 2gb
festplatte: 80gb
netzteil: 400w
monitor: 17" (tft)
betriebssystem: windows xp

EDIT2: muss ich vielleicht die neuen treiber jetzt schon installieren, bevor ich alles einbau?
ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen, hab jetzt 5 stunden damit verbracht, das system zum laufen zu bringen..
ohne erfolg :/..


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_Welche Karte (Firma) war es denn jetzt genau? Kann sein das sie extra Strom brauch.. meisst "hinten oben" auf der Karte zu finden..

/Edit : Okay , Powercolor.._


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

also strom.. glaub nicht dass die graka extra strom braucht..
es gab ein kabel dabei, das steckt man hinten dran, aber dann ist da so ein komisches gelbes ding,
wo man irgendeinen stecker rein geben kann, aber ich hab keinen passenden dafür...

edit: war jetzt nicht wirklich verständlich, oder^^?
also, es gibt ein kabel, welches man hinten an der grafikkarte anschließen kann.
ist relativ kurz, maximal 10cm lang - hinten ist ein gelber stecker, wo man irgendwas rein stecken kann -
nur was soll da rein? brauch ich das überhaupt, dieses kabel?


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_Warte , ich mach mal n Foto von meiner - ich zeig dir was ich meine.._


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

ganz einfach das Problem. 

Starte im abgesicherten Modus, dort installierst du dann auch die Treiber. Wenn du die neuen installiert hast, gehtst du wieder in den abgesicherten Modus. Dort stellst du dann im Treiber die richtige Auflösung für deinen Monitor *und vor allem* die richtige Hertz-Zahl! 

Ich hatte das exakt selbst Problem mit exakt der selben Grafikkarte.

edit: Die Grafikkarte braucht KEINEN Stromanschluss!


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

ok, danke.
was ich gemeint habe war folgendes in der mitte von diesen zwei steckern:
http://files.media-consulting.webnode.com/...4670_single.jpg

da kann man eben das kabel welches dabei war rein stecken..

edit: ok, habs gewusst, danke asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal ausprobieren =)

edit2: kannst du mir das nochmal genauer erklären? ich verstehs nämlich nicht wirklich..


> Starte im abgesicherten Modus, dort installierst du dann auch die Treiber. Wenn du die neuen installiert hast, gehtst du wieder in den abgesicherten Modus. Dort stellst du dann im Treiber die richtige Auflösung für deinen Monitor und vor allem die richtige Hertz-Zahl!



also.. pc im abgesicherten modus starten - alte treiber deinstallieren - neue installieren - dann wieder in den abgesicherten modus (wieso das?!) - dann alles einstellen.. höö^^?


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_Achso , ne ich meine sowas hier.. ob das bei der Karte hinten dran ist (auch wenn ich es nicht glaube) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm..ich muss mal staub wischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







/Edit : Okay , dachte ich mir schon - naja , wollte eh mal n Foto meine Graka haben... o_O
_


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

Das ist der TV-Out falls du deine Glotze anstecken möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mainboard hat übrigens nur einen Grafikausgang, wenn es eine Onboard-Grafikkarte hat, welche aber in jedem Fall nix taugen. Und dass neue Grafikkarten nurnoch DVI haben ist normal. VGA bekommt man aber ohne Probleme über Adapter.

edit: painschkes, was hast du da für ein NT?


----------



## RaDon27 (20. Juni 2009)

Richtig, die HD4670 verbraucht laut AMD 59W unter Last, in Tests genau 75W (also genau das, was PCI-e auch rauspusten kann)


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

Kannst du den Test mal posten? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Karte 75W braucht. Sicher, dass das nicht das komplette System bei nem Programm à la Furmark war? Ohne Spezialgerätschaft kann man nämlich den Verbrauch von nur der Grafikkarte schwer messen.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_BeQuiet StraightPower 550W :]

Nur leider nicht für´s Antec1200 geeignet - einige Kabel zu kurz..deshalb auch kein Kabelmanagement _


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

sorry falls ich störe xD
aber ich hab das nicht ganz verstanden^^



> Starte im abgesicherten Modus, dort installierst du dann auch die Treiber. Wenn du die neuen installiert hast, gehtst du wieder in den abgesicherten Modus. Dort stellst du dann im Treiber die richtige Auflösung für deinen Monitor und vor allem die richtige Hertz-Zahl!



bitte nochmal ausführlicher für idioten erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das problem ist ja, dass ich mit der neuen hardware kein signal bekomme - wie soll ich da in den abgesicherten modus wechseln? oder hast du gemeint, dass ich im abgesicherten modus starten soll mit der alten hardware?


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

Also, du startest deinen PC im abgesicherten Modus. Sobald da steht "Windows wird gestartet" drückst du F8. Dann installierst du die Treiber die du hast (von der HD4670). Dann startest du den PC neu und gehst wieder in den abgesicherten Modus. Dort solltest du nämlich ein Bild bekommen. Dort im Treiber stellst du dann mal 1024x768 Pixel bei der Auflösung und 60Hz bei der Wiederholrate ein.

Hast du die neuen Treiber schon drauf, kannst du dir das neuinstallieren sparen und direkt Auflösung/Hertz einstellen.


----------



## RaDon27 (20. Juni 2009)

http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/grafikkarte/vga...4670-rv730.html

Mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Hab von der Seite noch net allzuviel gehört.

http://www.awardfabrik.de/grafikkarten/sap...e-hd4670-4.html

Hier nochma der gesamte Verbrauch.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

also ich soll die treiber schon bevor ich die neuen teile einbaue installieren,
hab ich richtig verstanden?

also..
pc neu starten (im abgesicherten modus) - alte treiber deinstallieren - neue drauf tun (graka, mainb)
dann pc wieder neu starten (im abges. modus) - alles einstellen
pc wieder abschalten - neue teile einbauen - einschalten

so?

weil wenn ich jetzt die neuen teile einbaue, kann ich nicht im abgesicherten modus starten, weil ich eben kein bild bekomme..


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

achso 

Ne, ich liste nochmal alles komplett auf.

1. Schritt: Alte Teile, alte Treiber, abgesicherter Modus, alles deinstallieren (Treiber), Drivercleaner laufen lassen
2. Schritt: Alte Teile raus, neue Teile rein
3. Schritt: Abgesicherter Modus, neue Treiber installieren
4. Schritt: Neu starten, abgesicherter Modus, Einstellungen vornehmen
5. Schritt: normal neu starten, Spaß haben.


Empfehlen würde ich aber bei der großen Umbaumaßnahme eine komplette Neuinstallation des Systems, das macht am wenigsten Probleme (nämlich garkeine).


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

aber wie soll ich im abgesicherten modus starten, wenn ich kein bild bekomme?
das ist ja das problem.. :/ ..der pc läuft zwar, aber am bildschirm will nichts erscheinen..

aso, ich glaub ich habs^^
http://www.forstner-billau.at/virus/abgesmodus.htm

google sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass bei dir folgendes Problem vorliegt: Die Grafikkarte ist auf sagen wir 100Hz und 1920x1080Pixel eingestellt. Das macht dein Monitor aber nicht mit, daher bekommst du ein schwarzes Bild.

Aber sag - den POST vom Mainboard siehst du? Oder hast du nach dem drücken des Power-Buttons nie auch nur ein Bild auf dem Monitor?


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

so, habs jetzt versucht wie du gesagt hast.
alte treiber deinstallieren, im abgesicherten modus.
alte teile raus, neue rein - wieder kein bild.. auch nicht im abgesicherten modus.

ich glaube, es liegt daran, dass ich kein vga-anschluss für meinen monitor am mainboard habe -
und ich das irgendwie mit dem adapter dann an die grafikkarte anschließen muss, und es irgendwie deswegen nicht funktioniert.

was für ein "POST"? versteh ich nicht.
ich habe NIE ein bild, wenn ich mit den neuen teilen den pc starten will.. das ist das problem.
mit den alten teilen funktioniert alles.

ich glaube auch nicht, dass irgendwas falsch bzw. schlecht angesteckt ist, daran liegts nicht.
und warum das mainboard keinen anschluss für einen 17" monitor hat, versteh ich auch nicht wirklich..


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

dass du kein Anschluss am neuen Mainboard für den Monitor hast ist klar, da das Mainboard keine Onboard-Grafik hat. Du musst einen Adapter an das Monitorkabel stecken, damit aus dem blauen Anschluss (VGA) der weiße wird (DVI). Der weiße kommt dann an die Grafikkarte. Ansonsten mal den anderen Ausgang der Grafikkarte oder wenn möglich nen anderen Monitor versuchen.

POST ist der Power On Self Test. Das ist normal die weiße, pixelige Schrift, wo dir deine CPU, Ram etc angezeigt werden, manchmal auch ein Bildchen von Mainboard. Wenn du nichtmal das siehst, liegt höchstwahrscheinlich ein Defekt vor.

Drehen sich denn die Lüfter bei den neuen Teilen?


edit: Nochmals: Neue Mainboards haben keine Anschlüsse mehr für Monitore. Die steckst du an die Grafikkarte an. Ans Mainboard kommt der Monitor nur, wenn da ein Onboard-Chip verbaut ist. Aber selbst wenn du dann eine richtige Grafikkarte einbaust, steckst du den Monitor da nicht an.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

also bei der grafikkarte gibt es zwei gleiche anschlüsse - habe beide probiert, dasselbe ergebnis.
es drehen sich alle lüfter.. prozessor.. der normale und manchmal auch der von der grafikkarte.
macht aber keinen unterschied ob sich der von der graka dreht oder nicht.

edit: achso ok, hab mich nur ein bisschen gewundert weils beim alten einen monitor-anschluss gab.
edit2: auch ein POST gibt es nichts - garnichts erscheint mit den neuen teilen am monitor.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

dann nen anderen Monitor testen. Sollte da das selbe passieren, liegt es nahe, dass etwas defekt ist. Dann kannst du mal die beiden Ramtriegel einzeln testen, sollte das auch nix bringen, teste die Grafikkarte an einem anderen PC.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

also nen anderen monitor hab ich schon getestet - auch kein unterschied.
ich habe zurzeit nur einen ramriegel oder wie das heißt im mainboard drinnen..
grafikkarte an einem anderen pc testen, hmm..

also ich bin grad am pc von meinem bruder, der hat denselben wie ich..
dort die grafikkarte rein geben oder wie?

und wenns ein defekt ist.. an der grafikkarte..mainboard..oder wo?

lg
daniel

mann mann mann.. habe mich so auf die teile gefreut, natürlich funktionieren sie nicht.
wenns defekt ist, muss ichs wieder zurück schicken.. wochen warten.. dann hab ichs irgendwann einmal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

steck die Karte einfach mal in den PC von deinem Bruder falls er auch nen PCIe-Slot hat. Dann siehtst du gleich, ob die Grafikkarte hin ist oder nicht. Dann kanns nur noch an der CPU oder am Mainboard liegen.

Sag - es gibt keinen Beep-Code (piepen) beim starten von sich?


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

nein, es gibt keinen piiip ton am anfang, das hat mich auch schon ein bisschen gewundert..
normalerweise machts ja irgendwelche töne am anfang, mit den neuen teilen aber nicht.

am pc von meinem bruder befindet sich ein pci-e slot.. könnte es dort mal testen,
wenns nicht an irgendwas anderem liegt.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

na, dann versuch das mal. Wenn er den selben Sockel hat, kannst du auch die CPU testen. Dann kannst du jedes einzelne Teil ausschließen bis du den Defekt gefunden hast.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

also er hat eben denselben pc wie ich - mit den alten teilen.

amd semptron 3400+ 1,8ghz
grafikkarte onboard 64mb
1gb ram
usw

ich werd mal die grafikkarte & ram ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
daniel


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

ram wird wahrscheinlich nicht passen, die oboard-Grafik musst du ggf. im Bios deaktivieren.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

grafikkarte und ram getestet, scheint zu funktionieren.
heißt: es kann nicht am adapter oder so liegen.
entweder mainboard, oder prozessor - wobei ich denke dass das mainboard probleme macht?
- kein geräusch..

lg
daniel

edit: ram hat gepasst^^


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

okay, dann ist es entweder die CPU oder das Mainboard. Bei welchem der beiden Dinge jetzt der Fehler liegt kann man so nicht herausfinden, am besten sagts du das so und sendest beide Teile ein.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (20. Juni 2009)

**Editiert von Ocian**

Bei WoW kommts nur auf CPU+RAM an. Lass deine GraKa drin und kauf dir ne neue CPU+Mainboard.

Core2Duo 8400 ~140&#8364;, dazu MB ~70&#8364; und 4GB DD2 RAM ~40-50&#8364; ...GraKa ist extrem unwichtig. Da findest sicher eine GeForce 7 oder so für 10&#8364; bei eBay.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_So , ersteinmal /reportet..

Zum 2ten : 

Wieso empfiehlst du Oberschlaumeier noch einen E8400?

Genau wie das mit der Graka , naja kannst mir ja mal zeigen wie du mit na Voodoo 3 GFX WoW spielst.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (20. Juni 2009)

> Bei WoW kommts nur auf CPU+RAM an. Lass deine GraKa drin und kauf dir ne neue CPU+Mainboard.
> 
> Core2Duo 8400 ~140&#8364;, dazu MB ~70&#8364; und 4GB DD2 RAM ~40-50&#8364; ...GraKa ist extrem unwichtig. Da findest sicher eine GeForce 7 oder so für 10&#8364; bei eBay.



Deine charmante Art ist ja echt unglaublich...
Kleiner Hinweis am Rande, unter anderem werden sämtliche Schatteneffekte von der GPU berechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (20. Juni 2009)

Nun wieder mit normalen Gesprächston und kein Gossenschnack weiter


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

Außerdem ist Kobe doch sicherlich aufgefallen, dass der TE zuvor eine Onboard-Karte hatte. Aber seine Empfehlung war ja die alte Grafikkarte zu behalten...hmm...ach ja, richtig, da gabs noch die Flex+Heißklebe-Methode!

Asta.La.Vista, das was Kobe geschrieben hat, kannst du getrost überlesen, es ist schlichtweg Nonsense. Schick die Grafikkarte und das Mainboard zurück und gut ist.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

bin mir ganz sicher, dass es nicht an der grafikkarte oder ram liegt.
obs am prozessor oder mainboard liegt, weiß ich leider nicht, und ich kann es auch nicht wirklich herausfinden..
ich habe mal versucht wow mit der grafikkarte+ram zu spielen, was herauskam, war erschütternd^^
ungefähr 10minuten liefs, dann ist der pc abgestürtzt - grund: totale überhitzung vom prozessor ô.0

ich weiß aber überhaupt nicht, woran es jetzt wirklich liegt.
denn wenn ich altes mainboard + alten prozessor drinnen lasse mit der neuen graka + neuen ram,
dann funktionierts halbwegs..

lg
daniel

achso, hatte deinen post vorhin überlesen.
ja, werde mainboard+prozessor wohl einschicken müssen.. so ein schei**
naja wie auch immer, danke für deine hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

dann ist doch klar, dass es an dem Mainboard oder der neuen CPU liegt.

Du kannst folgendes machen: Neue Grafiktreiber installieren und mit der neuen Karte+Ram spielen, bis CPU+Mainboard wieder da sind, dann machst du das System neu. Damit sollte es keine Probleme haben und du hast die volle Performance.

edit: Hab deinen edit erst eben gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (20. Juni 2009)

jop, werd ich machen ^^
goldhein auf einstellung "gut" (= mittel fast überall) 60fps^^
bei ganz niedrigen einstellungen hats 130fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich fragen wollte.. wieviel grad darf ein prozessor maximal haben?
hab nämlich das gefühl dass der ziemlich heiß wird.

hab einen 1,8ghz amd semptron 3400+
und graka eben 4670, 2gb ram und 400w netzteil

lg
daniel


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

naja, die alten AMDs werden nicht soo heiß. Laut AMD max. 70°C, über 60°C sollte es bei Dauerlast aber nicht sein.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (21. Juni 2009)

Ok, habe ungefähr 57C° - spiele WoW zurzeit mit der neuen Grafikkarte und RAM (2G, und es läuft wirklich gut.
Habe die Einstellungen auf "Gut" - also alles auf ungefähr 75% eingestellt, außer Schatten.
In normalen Questgebieten hab ich dauerhaft 50fps (Nordend), in Dalaran noch 20fps und in Orgrimmar ungefähr 30.

Wenn dann noch Mainboard und Prozessor funktionieren, gehts erst richtig los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juni 2009)

richtig, das sollte nochmal nen dicken Schub bringen.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (26. Juni 2009)

so, es gibt wieder neues zu berichten^^
habe die teile noch nicht eingeschickt, weil ich dazu noch keine zeit gefunden habe.

und gestern ist mir die idee gekommen, mal das neue mainboard mit dem alten prozessor zu versuchen..
und es hat geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also es funktioniert jetzt alles außer der prozessor, den muss ich einschicken.

noch ne frage.. könnte es sein, dass der prozessor zum mb nicht kompatibel ist?
der prozessor ist amd+, das mainboard für amd - funktioniert das dann nicht?

lg
daniel


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juni 2009)

die sind kompatibel. Ist wohl eine defekte CPU die du erwischt hast.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juni 2009)

Normalerweise sollten die kompatibel sein. In manchen Fällen braucht es vielleicht ein Biosupdate, um die volle Kompatiblität zu gewährleisten.
Aber das eine CPU den Dienst auf einer Platine, auf der er eigentlich laufen sollte, völlig versagt, daß wäre mir jetzt neu.


----------



## Asta.La.Vista (27. Juni 2009)

achso, okay.^^


----------

